# Cree 5w vs Osram High Lux 5w



## Justintoxicated (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm looking into purchasing a light bar. I'm not sure what I should get other than it will be a 30" curved.

One of the ones I'm looking at uses 5w cree LEDs run at 5 watts (supposedly) and the other uses 5 watt osram LEDs that are run at 3 watts. There is also a non curved light available that uses 5 watt osrams and runs them at 5 watts.

I have no real way to know which is the best quality product. the 5 watt run LED bars are 300 watts and the one with 5 watt osrams run at 3 watts is 180 watts. It's also about $100 cheaper.

30" curved with Osram Highlux run at ~3w each
http://www.offroadleds.net/totron-3...-leds/?page_context=category&faceted_search=0

30" curved Cree 5w emitters (not sure which)
http://www.trailbrightled.com/Trail-Bright-30-Curved-300w_p_78.html

30" Sirius Professional w/ Osram High Lux run at 5w each
http://motoalliance.com/Site.Store.go?action=gotoProductDetails&id=1344

I'm thinking to go with the Osrams run at 3 watts right now, so as to put less strain on the LEDs and my charging system, plus these are high brand name bars, so less stress on the components might be safer? This will be installed on an offroad only vehicle. Rzr XP 1000

Recommendations?


----------



## SemiMan (Jun 9, 2015)

Justintoxicated said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking into purchasing a light bar. I'm not sure what I should get other than it will be a 30" curved.
> 
> One of the ones I'm looking at uses 5w cree LEDs run at 5 watts (supposedly) and the other uses 5 watt osram LEDs that are run at 3 watts. There is also a non curved light available that uses 5 watt osrams and runs them at 5 watts.
> 
> ...




Yes, I recommend you consider and communicate exactly what you are looking to achieve with this light bar before you spend a fortune on something that is really only useful up close at slow speeds.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jun 9, 2015)

SemiMan said:


> Yes, I recommend you consider and communicate exactly what you are looking to achieve with this light bar before you spend a fortune on something that is really only useful up close at slow speeds.



Mostly High speed dune riding. I think all of them will work, but I want to get the best thing and be done with it. Alternator puts out about 500-550 watts, but that includes Power Steering stock lights etc.

Starting to think I want IP68 waterproofing too, but not sure if it is necessary. I read Sirius is coming out with as 300w curved bar soon, but it might be about 1/2 as much as a rigid. They are IP68 waterproof though.


----------



## Oogabooga (Jun 9, 2015)

Curved bar should give you the best spread of light, straight bars can be lacking in peripheral light that is good for corners or seeing animals (maybe not a problem on the dunes) as for the quality, i have no experience with sirius.


----------



## knife99 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi,

We are the factory.

Hope following information is helpful for you:

1:There 3 main main parts you should think about when you consider about the life:led chip (Both cree and osram is enough),power driver(Most for high power with 5 years warranty, we advice customers use mean well driver),Alumium house ( A good heat sink for led )

2:Also according to your projects,the 180W is enough for the brightness? 18000lm for example?

You can check the size: http://www.adnlite.com/faq/how-to-choose-led-light/ for more information about this case.


----------

